# SERVER 2008 R2 EE w SP1 BSOD



## gugoje (Jan 24, 2012)

I have random BSOD with SERVER 2008 R2 Enterprise Edition with SP1.
This usually occurs when I try to make network changes or install an application that needs access the TCP stack, or so it appears.
Last time machine crashed when i was installing peer blocker.

This is server is a clean install and it runs HYPER-V.

I ran the utility as per instructions but I cannot see echo.zip file within 
C:\Users\username\Documents folder - but I do see *Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2* folder that contains lots of files within.

I can either zip up the whole *Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2* folder or mini dump file and upload it, if that is acceptable.

please advise


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

gugoje said:


> ...I cannot see echo.zip file within
> C:\Users\username\Documents folder - but I do see *Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2* folder that contains lots of files within.


I'm not familiar with an *echo.zip* file. Where did you see it/ the name?

Please zip up the entire *Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2* and attach to your next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## gugoje (Jan 24, 2012)

jcgriff2 said:


> I'm not familiar with an *echo.zip* file. Where did you see it/ the name?
> 
> Please zip up the entire *Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2* and attach to your next post.
> 
> ...


hi jcgriff2
after BSOD_Windows7_Vista_v2.64_jcgriff2_.exe file finishes creating the BSOD report folder, a text file with the following content appears on the screen:

====


This job is complete . . . .

Please go to the C:\Users\my_username\Documents folder -

*Echo.Zip up the Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2 folder* and attach it to your next post

To attach a file:
- If using Quick Reply, click the Go Advanced button under the Reply box.
- Click the Paperclip at the top of the editor window, or scroll down and
click the Manage Attachments button in the Additional Options section.
You may have to expand the Additional Options section.
- Click the Browse... button and browse to your zipped file.
- Click the Upload button.
- Repeat for any more files, then close the Manage Attachments window.


* * * B S O D F I L E C O L L E C T I O N S C R I P T * * *
Authors:
jcgriff2 - J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP
TheOutcaste - Jerry Wines, Microsoft MVP
© sysnative.com MVP
© sysnative.com - MVP
© 2008 - 2011 sysnative.com
Last Update: February 2011
New Jersey, USA; Oregon, USA
ALL RIGHTS RESERVED

* * * G O O D B Y E . . . jcgriff2
* * * G O O D B Y E . . . jcgriff2

======
oh, I see now; I think that echo command was truncated and moved to the next line and this made it appear as echo.zip. 


attached is Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2.zip

thank you for taking time and effort to help!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

You found a typo-bug in my app!

I appreciate the detailed reply and will fix it in the next release.

THANK YOU !!

I'll run the dumps; be back shortly.

Kind Regards. . .

John


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Kaspersky named as probable cause in 1 BSOD -

```
[font=lucida console]kl1.sys                 Thu Aug 18 10:08:51 2011 (4E4D1CF3)[/font]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=kl1.sys 

I suggest removal for now via removal tool - http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN146

Reboot upon completion. 


I also see drivers for Symantec/Norton loaded into RAM -

```
[font=lucida console]SYMEVENT64x86.SYS       Mon Jan 14 18:32:19 2008 (478BF103)
EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys Fri Oct 21 21:18:29 2011 (4EA219E5)[/font]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=SYMEVENT64x86.SYS 
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys 

I would remove this too - http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN146

Reboot upon completion. 

Norton and Kaspersky installed together can cause conflicts.

Select one to reinstall or install Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE)


Outdated Realtek PCIe GBE NIC driver may be playing a part here and should be updated -

```
[font=lucida console]Rt64win7.sys            Fri Oct 23 05:53:38 2009 (4AE17D22)[/font]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=Rt64win7.sys 


Regards. . .

John


`


BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]

Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\012512-23992-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Jan 25 05:27:28.829 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:24:15.890
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for kl1.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for kl1.sys
Probably caused by : kl1.sys ( kl1+1bcd3c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT_SERVER_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_kl1+1bcd3c
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffff800`01717140 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 1002   
BiosReleaseDate = 05/21/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: 2675

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``

Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\012412-27658-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Jan 24 16:12:45.297 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 14:08:28.000
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!CcLazyWriteScan+188 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT_SERVER_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!CcLazyWriteScan+188
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 000000ff`fff89fff 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff800`01915e68
BiosVersion = 1002   
BiosReleaseDate = 05/21/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: 2675

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  


by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#555555][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#555555][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#555555][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## gugoje (Jan 24, 2012)

jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> Kaspersky named as probable cause in 1 BSOD -
> 
> ...




jcgriff2

you are really good! 
yes, i had Symantec antivirus installed and i did have some stability issues
which i did not have with older version of antivirus - kaspersky 6.x

So, I have uninstalled it, apparently uninstaller left some junk there, and then i installed kaspersky 8.0 antivirus.
yes, i can see hos leftovers from symantec can interfere with kaspersky

i will follow you instructions that you kindly provided.
BTW, what tool did you use to run the debug?

thanks a million for your time and effort!!!


i thought that Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE) would not install on server, only on win7 and vista?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you for the kind words. My pleasure to try and help.

You are correct about MSE - not for Server - http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...ver-2008/2ac2a81a-54b0-4bac-aa2a-5cdbae447f3a

Sorry about that. I never gave it much thought knowing both Windows 7 SP1 & Server 2008 R2 = build 7601.

Windbg used for dumps - http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/hardware/gg463009

Regards. . .

John

`


----------



## gugoje (Jan 24, 2012)

jcgriff2 said:


> Thank you for the kind words. My pleasure to try and help.
> 
> You are correct about MSE - not for Server - Using Security Essentials with Windows Server 2008 - Microsoft Answers
> 
> ...


hi jcgriff2 

i have heard about windbg but i have not used it.

I have re-installed the server from scratch and it sure looks that antivirus by kaspersky was killing it.
so, with this second install i was installing applications one by one and testing. anyways, after i installed kaspersky the server crashed. so, i have uninstalled kaspersky and i used kaspersky cleanup tool, then i have installed symantec endpoint x64.

well, today the server crashed again, this happened while i was trying to RDP into another server that had some major issues, so i do not know if/what caused it. it could be that somehow RDP session was the cause of the crash?!
anyways, after the crash i checked the event log and there was this error:


 "The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000001a (0x0000000000005003, 0xfffff70001080000, 0x0000000000000ffe, 0x0000100000001f9e). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\Minidump\013012-42260-01.dmp. Report Id: 013012-42260-01."

attached is zip file that contains Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2 folder and perfmon report.

can you please let me know what could be causing this crash.

thank you again for helping me resolve the issue!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Bugcheck *0x1a* - memory management error

I'll run the dump(s) and be back shortly.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi -

Is this from the same system that you just reinstalled Server 2008 R2 on?

```
Original Install Date:     1/14/2012, 11:42:39 PM
```
Was Server 2008 R2 reinstalled or re-imaged? I noticed Acronis drivers present in the dumps -

```
[font=lucida console]snapman.sys             Wed Oct 27 07:36:16 2010 (4CC80EB0)
timntr.sys              Thu Jul 29 13:29:24 2010 (4C51BA74)[/font]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=snapman.sys 
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=timntr.sys 


What is drive e:? *uTorrent* needs to be removed for now -

```
[FONT=Lucida Console][COLOR=Red]uTorrent[/COLOR]	"[COLOR=Red]e:[/COLOR]\p2p\utorrent\utorrent.exe"  /minimized	
ZEUS\zee	HKU\S-1-5-21-310958410-864977858-834916973-1000
\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run[/FONT]
```

Please remove Daemon Tools/ Alcohol 120 (or other virtual devices) - 

```
spzv.sys                Wed Apr 07 21:29:00 2010 (4BBD315C)
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=spzv.sys 


The BSOD occurred under *mstsc.exe* (RDP), but I found drivers for Radmin 3.4 (~2010 version..?) - 

```
[font=lucida console]rminiv3.sys             Fri Aug 17 16:53:11 2007 (46C60AB7)[/font]
```
http://carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=rminiv3.sys



Update Realtek RTL8168D/8111D Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC driver -

```
[font=lucida console]Rt64win7.sys            Thu Feb 26 04:04:13 2009 (49A65B0D)[/font]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=Rt64win7.sys 


It's difficult to say exactly what caused the BSOD at this time.

Follow the above and try connection to the same Server again.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


Microsoft Windows Server 2008 R2 Enterprise - 6.1.7601

```
[font=lucida console]
Opened log file 'C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\013012-42260-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*a:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: Server, suite: Enterprise TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`01851000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`01a96670
Debug session time: Tue Jan 31 02:30:32.626 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 8:33:19.718
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....................
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1A, {5003, fffff70001080000, ffe, 100000001f9e}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+2a001 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!peb;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
    # Any other values for parameter 1 must be individually examined.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000005003, The subtype of the bugcheck.
Arg2: fffff70001080000
Arg3: 0000000000000ffe
Arg4: 0000100000001f9e

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT_SERVER_MINIDUMP

PROCESS_NAME:  mstsc.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80001938969 to fffff800018cdc40

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0a519888 fffff800`01938969 : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00005003 fffff700`01080000 00000000`00000ffe : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0a519890 fffff800`018ec53f : 7fd00003`c2f7a025 00000003`c2e0a121 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0a519b98 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x2a001
fffff880`0a519920 fffff800`018eb053 : 00000000`003cd1ce 000007fe`fe3917ac fffff683`ff7f1c88 fffffa80`0f0f4ac8 : nt!MiResolveProtoPteFault+0x1cf
fffff880`0a5199b0 fffff800`018daf19 : 00000000`00000000 000007fe`fe3917ac fffffa80`00000000 fffffa80`00000000 : nt!MiDispatchFault+0x1c3
fffff880`0a519ac0 fffff800`018cbd6e : 00000000`00000008 000007fe`fe3917ac 00000000`00000601 00000000`032eed50 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x359
fffff880`0a519c20 000007fe`fe3917ac : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
00000000`0265dc08 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7fe`fe3917ac


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+2a001
fffff800`01938969 cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+2a001

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4e02aaa3

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_5003_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+2a001

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_5003_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+2a001

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=0000100000001f9e rbx=0000000000000ffe rcx=000000000000001a
rdx=0000000000005003 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=00000003c2e0a025
rip=fffff800018cdc40 rsp=fffff8800a519888 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffff70001080000  r9=0000000000000ffe r10=fffff70001080488
r11=000000000000116e r12=fffffa800f0f4ac8 r13=fffff683ff7f1c88
r14=fffffa800b48a1e0 r15=fffff70001080000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0000  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000202
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`018cdc40 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:fffff880`0a519890=000000000000001a
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`0a519888 fffff800`01938969 : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00005003 fffff700`01080000 00000000`00000ffe : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0a519890 fffff800`018ec53f : 7fd00003`c2f7a025 00000003`c2e0a121 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0a519b98 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x2a001
fffff880`0a519920 fffff800`018eb053 : 00000000`003cd1ce 000007fe`fe3917ac fffff683`ff7f1c88 fffffa80`0f0f4ac8 : nt!MiResolveProtoPteFault+0x1cf
fffff880`0a5199b0 fffff800`018daf19 : 00000000`00000000 000007fe`fe3917ac fffffa80`00000000 fffffa80`00000000 : nt!MiDispatchFault+0x1c3
fffff880`0a519ac0 fffff800`018cbd6e : 00000000`00000008 000007fe`fe3917ac 00000000`00000601 00000000`032eed50 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x359
fffff880`0a519c20 000007fe`fe3917ac : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e (TrapFrame @ fffff880`0a519c20)
00000000`0265dc08 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7fe`fe3917ac
start             end                 module name
fffff800`01712000 fffff800`0171c000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`01808000 fffff800`01851000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff800`01851000 fffff800`01e3a000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c4c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`00c4c000 fffff880`00cbe000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`00cbe000 fffff880`00d0d000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`00d0d000 fffff880`00d21000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00d21000 fffff880`00d7f000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d7f000 fffff880`00ddb000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00ddb000 fffff880`00e00000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00ea4000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ea4000 fffff880`00eb9000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00eb9000 fffff880`00ed3000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00edd000 fffff880`00f9d000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00fb8000 fffff880`00fe2000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`00fe2000 fffff880`00fed000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0105e000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`0105e000 fffff880`010be000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`010be000 fffff880`010c7000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`010cb000 fffff880`011be000   NDIS     NDIS.SYS     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`011be000 fffff880`011cd000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`011cd000 fffff880`01200000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01257000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`01257000 fffff880`01261000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01261000 fffff880`0126e000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`0126e000 fffff880`0127e000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01280000 fffff880`013a7000   spzv     spzv.sys     Wed Apr 07 21:29:00 2010 (4BBD315C)
fffff880`013a7000 fffff880`013b0000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`013b0000 fffff880`013df000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`013df000 fffff880`013f4000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`013f4000 fffff880`013fb000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0140a000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0140a000 fffff880`01415000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01415000 fffff880`01426000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0142e000 fffff880`015d1000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:20:57 2010 (4CE792F9)
fffff880`015d1000 fffff880`015ec000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`015ec000 fffff880`015fd000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01610000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01610000 fffff880`01619000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01619000 fffff880`01622000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01624000 fffff880`0164f000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`0164f000 fffff880`01658000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01658000 fffff880`0166e000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0166e000 fffff880`0169e000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`0169e000 fffff880`016b6000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`016c1000 fffff880`016eb000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`016eb000 fffff880`0175e000   SRTSP64  SRTSP64.SYS  Wed Jan 28 21:55:07 2009 (49811A8B)
fffff880`0175e000 fffff880`01794000   SYMEVENT64x86 SYMEVENT64x86.SYS Wed May 28 20:35:19 2008 (483DFA47)
fffff880`017b4000 fffff880`017c8000   SRTSPX64 SRTSPX64.SYS Wed Jan 28 21:57:42 2009 (49811B26)
fffff880`017c8000 fffff880`017d1000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`017d1000 fffff880`017e5000   raddrvv3 raddrvv3.sys Fri Sep 11 12:15:15 2009 (4AAA7793)
fffff880`017e5000 fffff880`017f3000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`017f3000 fffff880`017fc000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01808000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01808000 fffff880`0184d000   snapman  snapman.sys  Wed Oct 27 07:36:16 2010 (4CC80EB0)
fffff880`0184d000 fffff880`0185f000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01863000 fffff880`01a67000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`01a67000 fffff880`01ab1000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`01ab1000 fffff880`01ba1000   timntr   timntr.sys   Thu Jul 29 13:29:24 2010 (4C51BA74)
fffff880`01ba1000 fffff880`01bb1000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`01bb1000 fffff880`01bfd000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`03001000 fffff880`031f9000   EX64     EX64.SYS     Fri Jul 29 09:15:11 2011 (4E32B25F)
fffff880`03200000 fffff880`0321a000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Mon Jul 27 13:53:10 2009 (4A6DE986)
fffff880`0321a000 fffff880`03232000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03232000 fffff880`03250000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`03266000 fffff880`03288000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`03288000 fffff880`03295000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`03295000 fffff880`0331e000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`0331e000 fffff880`03363000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`03363000 fffff880`0336c000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`0336c000 fffff880`03392000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`03392000 fffff880`033a1000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`033a1000 fffff880`033be000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`033be000 fffff880`033d9000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`033d9000 fffff880`033ed000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`03600000 fffff880`03643000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`03643000 fffff880`03694000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`03694000 fffff880`036a0000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`036a0000 fffff880`036ab000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03721000 fffff880`03747000   EraserUtilRebootDrv EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys Fri Oct 21 21:18:29 2011 (4EA219E5)
fffff880`03747000 fffff880`03756000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03756000 fffff880`03774000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`03774000 fffff880`03785000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03785000 fffff880`0378b000   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Aug 03 03:03:16 2009 (4A768BB4)
fffff880`0378b000 fffff880`037b1000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`037b1000 fffff880`037c7000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`037c7000 fffff880`037e1000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`037e1000 fffff880`037f3000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`038f4000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`038f5000 fffff880`0456c000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sat Oct 15 02:07:55 2011 (4E99233B)
fffff880`0456c000 fffff880`045b2000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`045b2000 fffff880`045c3000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:43:54 2010 (4CE7A66A)
fffff880`045c3000 fffff880`045de000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`045de000 fffff880`045ff000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04632000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Feb 26 04:04:13 2009 (49A65B0D)
fffff880`04632000 fffff880`04641000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04647000 fffff880`04685000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`04685000 fffff880`0468d000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Jul 15 23:31:29 2009 (4A5E9F11)
fffff880`0468d000 fffff880`04699000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04699000 fffff880`046a9000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`046a9000 fffff880`046b0000   rminiv3  rminiv3.sys  Fri Aug 17 16:53:11 2007 (46C60AB7)
fffff880`046b0000 fffff880`046c6000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`046c6000 fffff880`046ea000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`046ea000 fffff880`046f6000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`046fa000 fffff880`04750000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:44:00 2010 (4CE7A670)
fffff880`04750000 fffff880`0475f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0475f000 fffff880`04760480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04767000 fffff880`0476f080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04770000 fffff880`04794000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`04794000 fffff880`047c4000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Apr 22 21:34:36 2010 (4BD0F92C)
fffff880`047c4000 fffff880`047c5f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`047c6000 fffff880`047f5000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`047f5000 fffff880`04800000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c0c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04c0c000 fffff880`04c1a000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04c1a000 fffff880`04c3d000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`04c43000 fffff880`04c9d000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:44:30 2010 (4CE7A68E)
fffff880`04cb2000 fffff880`04cca000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Apr 22 21:34:35 2010 (4BD0F92B)
fffff880`04cca000 fffff880`04ceb000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`04cf4000 fffff880`04d09000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`04d09000 fffff880`04d0e200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04d0f000 fffff880`04d24000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04d39000 fffff880`04d47000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04d47000 fffff880`04d53000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04d53000 fffff880`04d5c000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04d5c000 fffff880`04d79000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:03 2010 (4CE7A673)
fffff880`04d8e000 fffff880`04d9c000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`04d9c000 fffff880`04db5000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`04db5000 fffff880`04dc3000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`04dc3000 fffff880`04dd0000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`04dd0000 fffff880`04deb000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:44:05 2010 (4CE7A675)
fffff880`05001000 fffff880`051a0000   viahduaa viahduaa.sys Thu Sep 17 07:04:15 2009 (4AB217AF)
fffff880`051a0000 fffff880`051dd000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`051dd000 fffff880`051ff000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`08c00000 fffff880`08c98000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`08c9d000 fffff880`08cca000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`08cca000 fffff880`08d18000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`08d18000 fffff880`08d3c000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`08d3c000 fffff880`08da5000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`08e00000 fffff880`08ea6000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`08ea6000 fffff880`08eb1000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`08ec6000 fffff880`08f8f000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`08f8f000 fffff880`08fc0000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`08fc0000 fffff880`08fd2000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`09a19000 fffff880`09a92000   eeCtrl64 eeCtrl64.sys Fri Oct 21 21:18:28 2011 (4EA219E4)
fffff880`09a92000 fffff880`09ac0000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Nov 20 06:06:41 2010 (4CE7ABC1)
fffff880`09ac0000 fffff880`09acb000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:16:32 2009 (4A5BCE60)
fffff880`09acb000 fffff880`09ada000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Sat Nov 20 06:04:09 2010 (4CE7AB29)
fffff880`09ada000 fffff880`09b13000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Sat Nov 20 06:04:37 2010 (4CE7AB45)
fffff880`09b33000 fffff880`09b53000   ENG64    ENG64.SYS    Fri Jul 29 09:17:51 2011 (4E32B2FF)
fffff880`09b84000 fffff880`09b8f000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`09b8f000 fffff880`09c00000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff960`00090000 fffff960`003a4000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Nov 23 23:51:38 2011 (4ECDCD5A)
fffff960`004c0000 fffff960`004ca000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00740000 fffff960`00767000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)
fffff960`00820000 fffff960`00868000   RDPDD    RDPDD.dll    Sat Nov 20 06:05:00 2010 (4CE7AB5C)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`09b13000 fffff880`09b33000   ENG64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00020000
fffff880`03007000 fffff880`031ff000   EX64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  001F8000
fffff880`01794000 fffff880`017b4000   ENG64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00020000
fffff880`03008000 fffff880`03200000   EX64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  001F8000
fffff880`09b13000 fffff880`09b84000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`036ab000 fffff880`03721000   eeCtrl64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00076000
fffff880`04deb000 fffff880`04e00000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`04d79000 fffff880`04d8e000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`0169e000 fffff880`016ac000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`016ac000 fffff880`016b8000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`016b8000 fffff880`016c1000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`04d24000 fffff880`04d39000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`04d0f000 fffff880`04d24000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`04cdf000 fffff880`04cf4000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`04cca000 fffff880`04cdf000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`04c9d000 fffff880`04cb2000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`04632000 fffff880`04647000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`047c6000 fffff880`047db000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`04765000 fffff880`04767000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00002000
fffff880`04750000 fffff880`04765000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`00f9d000 fffff880`00fb8000   sacdrv.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001B000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`04647000 fffff880`04685000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01257000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`03295000 fffff880`0331e000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`046b0000 fffff880`046c6000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00fe2000 fffff880`00fed000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`04685000 fffff880`0468d000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Jul 15 23:31:29 2009 (4A5E9F11)
fffff880`03785000 fffff880`0378b000   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Aug 03 03:03:16 2009 (4A768BB4)
fffff880`09b84000 fffff880`09b8f000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`010be000 fffff880`010c7000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fb8000 fffff880`00fe2000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`03774000 fffff880`03785000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03232000 fffff880`03250000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`00740000 fffff960`00767000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)
fffff880`016c1000 fffff880`016eb000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00edd000 fffff880`00f9d000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`0166e000 fffff880`0169e000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00d21000 fffff880`00d7f000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00c4c000 fffff880`00cbe000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`04699000 fffff880`046a9000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`04d39000 fffff880`04d47000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03756000 fffff880`03774000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`03747000 fffff880`03756000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01658000 fffff880`0166e000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`051dd000 fffff880`051ff000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04d53000 fffff880`04d5c000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04d47000 fffff880`04d53000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c0c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`038f4000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`0456c000 fffff880`045b2000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`09a19000 fffff880`09a92000   eeCtrl64 eeCtrl64.sys Fri Oct 21 21:18:28 2011 (4EA219E4)
fffff880`09b33000 fffff880`09b53000   ENG64    ENG64.SYS    Fri Jul 29 09:17:51 2011 (4E32B2FF)
fffff880`03721000 fffff880`03747000   EraserUtilRebootDrv EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys Fri Oct 21 21:18:29 2011 (4EA219E5)
fffff880`03001000 fffff880`031f9000   EX64     EX64.SYS     Fri Jul 29 09:15:11 2011 (4E32B25F)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c4c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0140a000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01a67000 fffff880`01ab1000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`01808000 fffff800`01851000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`04770000 fffff880`04794000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`04d9c000 fffff880`04db5000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`04767000 fffff880`0476f080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04d8e000 fffff880`04d9c000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`08ec6000 fffff880`08f8f000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`0164f000 fffff880`01658000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`037b1000 fffff880`037c7000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04632000 fffff880`04641000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04db5000 fffff880`04dc3000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`01712000 fffff800`0171c000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`03600000 fffff880`03643000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`015d1000 fffff880`015ec000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`01624000 fffff880`0164f000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`04d09000 fffff880`04d0e200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04d0f000 fffff880`04d24000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04c1a000 fffff880`04c3d000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00cbe000 fffff880`00d0d000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`04c0c000 fffff880`04c1a000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04750000 fffff880`0475f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04dc3000 fffff880`04dd0000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00eb9000 fffff880`00ed3000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`0169e000 fffff880`016b6000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`08c9d000 fffff880`08cca000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`08cca000 fffff880`08d18000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`08d18000 fffff880`08d3c000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`0140a000 fffff880`01415000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01257000 fffff880`01261000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0105e000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`036a0000 fffff880`036ab000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0184d000 fffff880`0185f000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`010cb000 fffff880`011be000   NDIS     NDIS.SYS     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`046ea000 fffff880`046f6000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`047c6000 fffff880`047f5000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`04cf4000 fffff880`04d09000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`03392000 fffff880`033a1000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`0331e000 fffff880`03363000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`0105e000 fffff880`010be000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01415000 fffff880`01426000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03694000 fffff880`036a0000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`01851000 fffff800`01e3a000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`0142e000 fffff880`015d1000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:20:57 2010 (4CE792F9)
fffff880`017c8000 fffff880`017d1000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`04cb2000 fffff880`04cca000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Apr 22 21:34:35 2010 (4BD0F92B)
fffff880`04794000 fffff880`047c4000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Apr 22 21:34:36 2010 (4BD0F92C)
fffff880`038f5000 fffff880`0456c000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sat Oct 15 02:07:55 2011 (4E99233B)
fffff880`0336c000 fffff880`03392000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`013df000 fffff880`013f4000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`011cd000 fffff880`01200000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`013f4000 fffff880`013fb000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`0126e000 fffff880`0127e000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`015ec000 fffff880`015fd000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`08e00000 fffff880`08ea6000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`051a0000 fffff880`051dd000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00d0d000 fffff880`00d21000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`017d1000 fffff880`017e5000   raddrvv3 raddrvv3.sys Fri Sep 11 12:15:15 2009 (4AAA7793)
fffff880`046c6000 fffff880`046ea000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`045c3000 fffff880`045de000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`045de000 fffff880`045ff000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`037c7000 fffff880`037e1000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03643000 fffff880`03694000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`047f5000 fffff880`04800000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`01610000 fffff880`01619000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00820000 fffff960`00868000   RDPDD    RDPDD.dll    Sat Nov 20 06:05:00 2010 (4CE7AB5C)
fffff880`09a92000 fffff880`09ac0000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Nov 20 06:06:41 2010 (4CE7ABC1)
fffff880`01619000 fffff880`01622000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`017f3000 fffff880`017fc000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`09ada000 fffff880`09b13000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Sat Nov 20 06:04:37 2010 (4CE7AB45)
fffff880`046a9000 fffff880`046b0000   rminiv3  rminiv3.sys  Fri Aug 17 16:53:11 2007 (46C60AB7)
fffff880`0321a000 fffff880`03232000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04632000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Feb 26 04:04:13 2009 (49A65B0D)
fffff880`03200000 fffff880`0321a000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Mon Jul 27 13:53:10 2009 (4A6DE986)
fffff880`013b0000 fffff880`013df000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`08ea6000 fffff880`08eb1000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0468d000 fffff880`04699000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`033a1000 fffff880`033be000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01808000 fffff880`0184d000   snapman  snapman.sys  Wed Oct 27 07:36:16 2010 (4CC80EB0)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01808000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`09b8f000 fffff880`09c00000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`01280000 fffff880`013a7000   spzv     spzv.sys     Wed Apr 07 21:29:00 2010 (4BBD315C)
fffff880`016eb000 fffff880`0175e000   SRTSP64  SRTSP64.SYS  Wed Jan 28 21:55:07 2009 (49811A8B)
fffff880`017b4000 fffff880`017c8000   SRTSPX64 SRTSPX64.SYS Wed Jan 28 21:57:42 2009 (49811B26)
fffff880`08c00000 fffff880`08c98000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`08d3c000 fffff880`08da5000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`08f8f000 fffff880`08fc0000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`0475f000 fffff880`04760480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`0175e000 fffff880`01794000   SYMEVENT64x86 SYMEVENT64x86.SYS Wed May 28 20:35:19 2008 (483DFA47)
fffff880`01863000 fffff880`01a67000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`08fc0000 fffff880`08fd2000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`03288000 fffff880`03295000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`09ac0000 fffff880`09acb000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:16:32 2009 (4A5BCE60)
fffff880`03266000 fffff880`03288000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`033d9000 fffff880`033ed000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`01ab1000 fffff880`01ba1000   timntr   timntr.sys   Thu Jul 29 13:29:24 2010 (4C51BA74)
fffff960`004c0000 fffff960`004ca000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`09acb000 fffff880`09ada000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Sat Nov 20 06:04:09 2010 (4CE7AB29)
fffff880`0378b000 fffff880`037b1000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`037e1000 fffff880`037f3000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`04d5c000 fffff880`04d79000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:03 2010 (4CE7A673)
fffff880`047c4000 fffff880`047c5f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`045b2000 fffff880`045c3000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:43:54 2010 (4CE7A66A)
fffff880`04c43000 fffff880`04c9d000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:44:30 2010 (4CE7A68E)
fffff880`046fa000 fffff880`04750000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:44:00 2010 (4CE7A670)
fffff880`04dd0000 fffff880`04deb000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:44:05 2010 (4CE7A675)
fffff880`01261000 fffff880`0126e000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`017e5000 fffff880`017f3000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`05001000 fffff880`051a0000   viahduaa viahduaa.sys Thu Sep 17 07:04:15 2009 (4AB217AF)
fffff880`00ddb000 fffff880`00e00000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01ba1000 fffff880`01bb1000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`00ea4000 fffff880`00eb9000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00d7f000 fffff880`00ddb000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01bb1000 fffff880`01bfd000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`033be000 fffff880`033d9000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01610000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00ea4000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`011be000 fffff880`011cd000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03363000 fffff880`0336c000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00090000 fffff960`003a4000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Nov 23 23:51:38 2011 (4ECDCD5A)
fffff880`013a7000 fffff880`013b0000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`04cca000 fffff880`04ceb000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`09b13000 fffff880`09b33000   ENG64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00020000
fffff880`03007000 fffff880`031ff000   EX64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  001F8000
fffff880`01794000 fffff880`017b4000   ENG64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00020000
fffff880`03008000 fffff880`03200000   EX64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  001F8000
fffff880`09b13000 fffff880`09b84000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`036ab000 fffff880`03721000   eeCtrl64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00076000
fffff880`04deb000 fffff880`04e00000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`04d79000 fffff880`04d8e000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`0169e000 fffff880`016ac000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`016ac000 fffff880`016b8000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`016b8000 fffff880`016c1000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`04d24000 fffff880`04d39000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`04d0f000 fffff880`04d24000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`04cdf000 fffff880`04cf4000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`04cca000 fffff880`04cdf000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`04c9d000 fffff880`04cb2000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`04632000 fffff880`04647000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`047c6000 fffff880`047db000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`04765000 fffff880`04767000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00002000
fffff880`04750000 fffff880`04765000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`00f9d000 fffff880`00fb8000   sacdrv.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001B000
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00005003 fffff700`01080000 00000000`00000ffe 00001000`00001f9e
PEB at 000007fffffd9000
error 1 InitTypeRead( nt!_PEB at 000007fffffd9000)...
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 2674
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ Intel64 Family 6 Model 30 Stepping 5
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         750  @ 2.67GHz
Update Signature = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,4,0,0,0
Update Status = REG_DWORD 6
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ GenuineIntel
MSR8B = REG_QWORD 400000000
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.6, DMIVersion 38, Size=2476]
BiosMajorRelease = 8
BiosMinorRelease = 15
BiosVendor = American Megatrends Inc.
BiosVersion = 1002   
BiosReleaseDate = 05/21/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
SystemFamily = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
SystemVersion = System Version
SystemSKU = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
BaseBoardManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer INC.
BaseBoardProduct = P7P55D-E
BaseBoardVersion = Rev 1.xx
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         750  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: 2674
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.6]
[DMI Version - 38]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 2476 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        American Megatrends Inc.
  BIOS Version                  1002   
  BIOS Starting Address Segment f000
  BIOS Release Date             05/21/2010
  BIOS ROM Size                 200000
  BIOS Characteristics
       04: - ISA Supported
       07: - PCI Supported
       09: - Plug and Play Supported
       10: - APM Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       14: - ESCD Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       17: - BIOS ROM Socketed
       19: - EDD Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
       32: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       04: - LS120-Boot Supported
       05: - ATAPI ZIP-Boot Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           8
  BIOS Minor Revision           15
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
  Version                       System Version
  Serial Number                                     
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                     To Be Filled By O.E.M.
  Family                        To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 15 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  ASUSTeK Computer INC.
  Product                       P7P55D-E
  Version                       Rev 1.xx
  Serial Number                                
  Asset Tag                                           
  Feature Flags                 09h
       -297167160: - h
       -297167208: - 

  Location                      To Be Filled By O.E.M.
  Chassis Handle                0003h
  Board Type                    0ah - Processor/Memory Module
  Number of Child Handles       0
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 21 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  Chassis Manufacture
  Chassis Type                  Desktop
  Version                       Chassis Version
  Serial Number                                      
  Asset Tag Number                              
  Bootup State                  Safe
  Power Supply State            Safe
  Thermal State                 Safe
  Security Status               None
  OEM Defined                   1
  Height                        0U
  Number of Power Cords         1
  Number of Contained Elements  0
  Contained Element Size        0
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 42 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            LGA1156
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              cdh - Specification Reserved
  Processor Manufacturer        Intel            
  Processor ID                  e5060100fffbebbf
  Processor Version             Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 750 @ 2.67GHz              
  Processor Voltage             8ah - 1.0V
  External Clock                133MHz
  Max Speed                     3800MHz
  Current Speed                 2666MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Other
  L1 Cache Handle               0005h
  L2 Cache Handle               0006h
  L3 Cache Handle               0007h
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag Number                                    
  Part Number                   To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0005h]
  Socket Designation            L1-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0080h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0100h - 256K
  Installed Size                0100h - 256K
  Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other 
  Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         ParitySingle-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Instruction
  Associativity                 4-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0006h]
  Socket Designation            L2-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0081h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0400h - 1024K
  Installed Size                0400h - 1024K
  Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other 
  Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0007h]
  Socket Designation            L3-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0182h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L3
  Maximum Cache Size            2000h - 8192K
  Installed Size                2000h - 8192K
  Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other 
  Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 16-way Set-Associative
[Memory Controller Information (Type 5) - Length 24 - Handle 0008h]
  Error Detecting Method        06h - 64-bit ECC
  Error Correcting Capability   04h - None 
  Supported Interleave          03h - One Way Interleave
  Current Interleave            03h - One Way Interleave
  Maximum Memory Module Size    0bh - 2048MB
  Supported Speeds              0001h - Other 
  Supported Memory Types        0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Memory Module Voltage         3.3V 
  Number of Memory Slots        4
  Memory Slot Handle            0009h
  Memory Slot Handle            000ah
  Memory Slot Handle            000bh
  Memory Slot Handle            000ch
  Enabled Err Correcting Caps   04h - None 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0009h]
  Socket Designation            DIMM0
  Bank Connections              01h - 1 0
  Current Speed                 1ns
  Current Memory Type           0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Installed Size                8ch - 4096 [double bank]
  Enabled Size                  8ch - 4096 [double bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 000ah]
  Socket Designation            DIMM1
  Bank Connections              23h - 3 2
  Current Speed                 35ns
  Current Memory Type           0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Installed Size                8ch - 4096 [double bank]
  Enabled Size                  8ch - 4096 [double bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 000bh]
  Socket Designation            DIMM2
  Bank Connections              45h - 5 4
  Current Speed                 69ns
  Current Memory Type           0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Installed Size                8ch - 4096 [double bank]
  Enabled Size                  8ch - 4096 [double bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 000ch]
  Socket Designation            DIMM3
  Bank Connections              67h - 7 6
  Current Speed                 103ns
  Current Memory Type           0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Installed Size                8ch - 4096 [double bank]
  Enabled Size                  8ch - 4096 [double bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Onboard Devices Information (Type 10) - Length 6 - Handle 0030h]
  Number of Devices             1
  01: Type                      Ethernet [enabled]
  01: Description               Onboard Ethernet
[Onboard Devices Information (Type 10) - Length 6 - Handle 0031h]
  Number of Devices             1
  01: Type                      Sound [enabled]
  01: Description               Onboard Audio
[OEM Strings (Type 11) - Length 5 - Handle 0032h]
  Number of Strings             4
   1                            485B39022705
   2                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.
   3                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.
   4                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 15 - Handle 0035h]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              4194304KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      4
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 15 - Handle 0036h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00ffffffh
  Memory Array Handle           0035h
  Partition Width               04
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 0037h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0035h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   72 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM0
  Bank Locator                  BANK0
  Memory Type                   12h - DDR
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer0
  Serial Number                        
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   PartNum0
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0038h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                003fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0037h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0036h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 0039h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0035h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   72 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM1
  Bank Locator                  BANK1
  Memory Type                   12h - DDR
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer1
  Serial Number                        
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   PartNum1
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 003ah]
  Starting Address              00400000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0039h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0036h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 003bh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0035h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   72 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM2
  Bank Locator                  BANK2
  Memory Type                   12h - DDR
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer2
  Serial Number                        
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   PartNum2
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 003ch]
  Starting Address              00800000h
  Ending Address                00bfffffh
  Memory Device Handle          003bh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0036h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 003dh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0035h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   72 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM3
  Bank Locator                  BANK3
  Memory Type                   12h - DDR
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer3
  Serial Number                        
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   PartNum3
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 003eh]
  Starting Address              00c00000h
  Ending Address                00ffffffh
  Memory Device Handle          003dh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0036h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01




¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## gugoje (Jan 24, 2012)

> jcgriff2;3607762]Hi -
> 
> Is this from the same system that you just reinstalled Server 2008 R2 on?
> 
> ...


yes, this is the same server.
yes, i have re-imaged it from a very base (vanilla) image that did not have much besides the OS. I always create multiple acronis backups as I keep installing the software.




> What is drive e:? *uTorrent* needs to be removed for now -
> 
> ```
> [FONT=Lucida Console][COLOR=Red]uTorrent[/COLOR]    "[COLOR=Red]e:[/COLOR]\p2p\utorrent\utorrent.exe"  /minimized
> ...


yes, that is uTorrent. I'll remove it, maybe that is culprit.




> The BSOD occurred under *mstsc.exe* (RDP), but I found drivers for Radmin 3.4 (~2010 version..?) -
> 
> ```
> [FONT=lucida console]rminiv3.sys             Fri Aug 17 16:53:11 2007 (46C60AB7)[/FONT]
> ...


yes, i have RAdmin install as well, but i was not using it at that time.




> Update Realtek RTL8168D/8111D Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC driver -
> 
> ```
> [FONT=lucida console]Rt64win7.sys            Thu Feb 26 04:04:13 2009 (49A65B0D)[/FONT]
> ...


ok, will do



> It's difficult to say exactly what caused the BSOD at this time.
> 
> Follow the above and try connection to the same Server again.
> 
> ...


yes, I will -- thank you for all of your help.

Either the other server caused the crash somehow via RDP session or my uTorrent has caused it. And, i'll follow rest of suggestions.

again -- thank you so much!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

For info, you may not have been actually using RAdmin, but its 2007 drivers were loaded into RAM at the time of the BSOD and therefore _could_ be involved.

I would suggest its removal for now as well.


----------



## gugoje (Jan 24, 2012)

jcgriff2 said:


> For info, you may not have been actually using RAdmin, but its 2007 drivers were loaded into RAM at the time of the BSOD and therefore _could_ be involved.
> 
> I would suggest its removal for now as well.


i understand now.
I will uninstall it
thanks!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

My pleasure.

Hope all goes well.

John


----------



## gugoje (Jan 24, 2012)

hi jcgriff


well,
the darn thing crashed again

this is AFTER I uninstalled utorrent that i suspected could have been the cause.
could you please take a look at latest dump as i am dumbfound as what is going on with this thing.
it used to work just fine, without any issues with previous install of windows 2008 server.
I am thinking that maybe there is some kind of software corruption and that i should reinstall from scratch again.

what do you suggest?

thanks for all of your time!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Bugcheck = *0x1a* memory management error

Process listed = *ccapp.exe* = Norton; however it does not necessarily mean it is the cause

I am surprised to see older drivers in new Symantec/ Norton - 

```
[FONT=lucida console]SRTSP64.SYS             Wed Jan 28 21:55:07 2009 (49811A8B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SYMEVENT64x86.SYS       Wed May 28 20:35:19 2008 (483DFA47)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SRTSPX64.SYS            Wed Jan 28 21:57:42 2009 (49811B26)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]EX64.SYS                Fri Jul 29 09:15:11 2011 (4E32B25F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]eeCtrl64.sys            Fri Jan 20 18:39:48 2012 (4F19FB44)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys Fri Jan 20 18:39:49 2012 (4F19FB45)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]ENG64.SYS               Fri Jul 29 09:17:51 2011 (4E32B2FF)[/FONT]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=SRTSP64.SYS 
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=SYMEVENT64x86.SYS 
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=SRTSPX64.SYS 
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=EX64.SYS 
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=eeCtrl64.sys 
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys 
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=ENG64.SYS 


See if updates are available for these Asus mobo utility drivers - 

```
[FONT=lucida console]AsIO.sys                Mon Aug 03 03:03:16 2009 (4A768BB4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]ASACPI.sys              Wed Jul 15 23:31:29 2009 (4A5E9F11)[/FONT]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=AsIO.sys 
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=ASACPI.sys  


Remove all virtual devices for now, e.g., Daemon Tools, Alcohol 120, etc...


```
[FONT=lucida console]spsx.sys Wed Apr 07 21:29:00 2010 (4BBD315C)[/FONT]
```
That is a varient of - http://www.sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=sptd.sys


Please let me know how things go.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`



```
[FONT=lucida console]
 
Opened log file 'C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'
 
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.2.8102.0 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\020712-45287-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*a:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: Server, suite: Enterprise TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`01815000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`01a5a670
Debug session time: Tue Feb  7 22:58:10.354 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 23:50:01.073
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
...................
TRIAGER: Could not open triage file : K:\WinDDK\Windows Kits\8.0\Debuggers\x64\triage\oca.ini, error 2
TRIAGER: Could not open triage file : K:\WinDDK\Windows Kits\8.0\Debuggers\x64\winxp\triage.ini, error 2
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1A, {401, fffff6fb82200018, 43, 0}

TRIAGER: Could not open triage file : K:\WinDDK\Windows Kits\8.0\Debuggers\x64\triage\modclass.ini, error 2
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+218ea )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!peb;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios 
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
    # Any other values for parameter 1 must be individually examined.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000401, The subtype of the bugcheck.
Arg2: fffff6fb82200018
Arg3: 0000000000000043
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:
------------------

TRIAGER: Could not open triage file : K:\WinDDK\Windows Kits\8.0\Debuggers\x64\triage\modclass.ini, error 2

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_401

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT_SERVER

PROCESS_NAME:  ccApp.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800018417d4 to fffff80001891c40

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0a6ba228 fffff800`018417d4 : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00000401 fffff6fb`82200018 00000000`00000043 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0a6ba230 fffff800`018c6188 : fffff8a0`10c4a058 fffffa80`0c7109cc 00000000`00000043 00000000`0000001c : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x218ea
fffff880`0a6ba330 fffff800`018c53bd : fffffa80`0e91a9d8 00000000`74a20005 00000000`00000000 00000000`0000001c : nt!MiDeletePteRange+0x291
fffff880`0a6ba3b0 fffff800`018abcbf : 00000000`00818015 fffff800`01b9f98e 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000001 : nt!MiUpdateWsleHash+0x2be
fffff880`0a6ba420 fffff800`0187ac78 : fffffa80`0a131ae0 fffffa80`0e91a9d8 ffffffff`ffffffff fffff800`01c3a000 : nt!MiRemoveWsle+0x7f
fffff880`0a6ba460 fffff800`0199369a : fffffa80`0e91a9d8 fffff880`0a6ba670 fffff8a0`00000000 00000000`0000000b : nt!MiFreeWsleList+0x2cc
fffff880`0a6ba650 fffff800`01ad551d : fffffa80`0e951060 ffffffff`00000000 ffffffff`ffffffff fffff880`0a6baca0 : nt!MiEmptyWorkingSet+0x24a
fffff880`0a6ba700 fffff800`01ce2fcd : 00000000`00000001 fffff8a0`07a681c0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!MmAdjustWorkingSetSizeEx+0xad
fffff880`0a6ba780 fffff800`01be7aab : 00000000`00000008 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`028ae700 : nt!PspSetQuotaLimits+0x32d
fffff880`0a6ba8d0 fffff800`01890ed3 : fffffa80`0e951060 fffff880`0a6baca0 00000000`7ef9e000 00000000`7ef9e000 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x4a9b0
fffff880`0a6bac20 00000000`772014da : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`028ae6c8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x772014da


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+218ea
fffff800`018417d4 cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+218ea

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4e02aaa3

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_401_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+218ea

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_401_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+218ea

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=0000000000000000 rbx=fffffa8000000000 rcx=000000000000001a
rdx=0000000000000401 rsi=fffff6fb82200018 rdi=fffff70440003000
rip=fffff80001891c40 rsp=fffff8800a6ba228 rbp=0000007ffffffff8
 r8=fffff6fb82200018  r9=0000000000000043 r10=fffffa800e91a9d8
r11=0000058000000000 r12=fffffa800e91a9d8 r13=0000058000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz ac po cy
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000217
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`01891c40 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`0a6ba230=000000000000001a
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`0a6ba228 fffff800`018417d4 : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00000401 fffff6fb`82200018 00000000`00000043 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0a6ba230 fffff800`018c6188 : fffff8a0`10c4a058 fffffa80`0c7109cc 00000000`00000043 00000000`0000001c : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x218ea
fffff880`0a6ba330 fffff800`018c53bd : fffffa80`0e91a9d8 00000000`74a20005 00000000`00000000 00000000`0000001c : nt!MiDeletePteRange+0x291
fffff880`0a6ba3b0 fffff800`018abcbf : 00000000`00818015 fffff800`01b9f98e 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000001 : nt!MiUpdateWsleHash+0x2be
fffff880`0a6ba420 fffff800`0187ac78 : fffffa80`0a131ae0 fffffa80`0e91a9d8 ffffffff`ffffffff fffff800`01c3a000 : nt!MiRemoveWsle+0x7f
fffff880`0a6ba460 fffff800`0199369a : fffffa80`0e91a9d8 fffff880`0a6ba670 fffff8a0`00000000 00000000`0000000b : nt!MiFreeWsleList+0x2cc
fffff880`0a6ba650 fffff800`01ad551d : fffffa80`0e951060 ffffffff`00000000 ffffffff`ffffffff fffff880`0a6baca0 : nt!MiEmptyWorkingSet+0x24a
fffff880`0a6ba700 fffff800`01ce2fcd : 00000000`00000001 fffff8a0`07a681c0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!MmAdjustWorkingSetSizeEx+0xad
fffff880`0a6ba780 fffff800`01be7aab : 00000000`00000008 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`028ae700 : nt!PspSetQuotaLimits+0x32d
fffff880`0a6ba8d0 fffff800`01890ed3 : fffffa80`0e951060 fffff880`0a6baca0 00000000`7ef9e000 00000000`7ef9e000 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x4a9b0
fffff880`0a6bac20 00000000`772014da : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`0a6bac20)
00000000`028ae6c8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x772014da
start             end                 module name
fffff800`01787000 fffff800`01791000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`01815000 fffff800`01dfe000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff800`01dfe000 fffff800`01e47000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c72000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`00c83000 fffff880`00cd2000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`00cd2000 fffff880`00ce6000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00ce6000 fffff880`00d44000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d44000 fffff880`00da0000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00da0000 fffff880`00dec000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e33000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00e5d000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`00e5d000 fffff880`00e68000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00e68000 fffff880`00e73000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e78000 fffff880`00f38000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00f38000 fffff880`00f49000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00f53000 fffff880`00ff7000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01060000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01060000 fffff880`01069000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0106e000 fffff880`01161000   NDIS     NDIS.SYS     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`01161000 fffff880`011bf000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`011bf000 fffff880`011ce000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`011ce000 fffff880`011e3000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`011e3000 fffff880`011fd000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01257000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`01257000 fffff880`01261000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01261000 fffff880`0126e000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`0126e000 fffff880`01283000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`01283000 fffff880`0128a000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`0128e000 fffff880`013b5000   spsx     spsx.sys     Wed Apr 07 21:29:00 2010 (4BBD315C)
fffff880`013b5000 fffff880`013be000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`013be000 fffff880`013ed000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`013ed000 fffff880`013fd000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0140a000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0140a000 fffff880`01413000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01413000 fffff880`0141c000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0141c000 fffff880`01425000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01428000 fffff880`015cb000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`015cb000 fffff880`015e6000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`015e6000 fffff880`015f7000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01673000   SRTSP64  SRTSP64.SYS  Wed Jan 28 21:55:07 2009 (49811A8B)
fffff880`01673000 fffff880`016a9000   SYMEVENT64x86 SYMEVENT64x86.SYS Wed May 28 20:35:19 2008 (483DFA47)
fffff880`016c9000 fffff880`016dd000   SRTSPX64 SRTSPX64.SYS Wed Jan 28 21:57:42 2009 (49811B26)
fffff880`016dd000 fffff880`016f1000   raddrvv3 raddrvv3.sys Fri Sep 11 12:15:15 2009 (4AAA7793)
fffff880`016f1000 fffff880`0171c000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`0171c000 fffff880`01761000   snapman  snapman.sys  Wed Oct 27 07:36:16 2010 (4CC80EB0)
fffff880`01761000 fffff880`01791000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`01791000 fffff880`017bb000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`017bb000 fffff880`017c9000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`017c9000 fffff880`017ee000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`017ee000 fffff880`017fe000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01823000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`01823000 fffff880`0182c000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0182c000 fffff880`01a30000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`01a30000 fffff880`01a7a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`01a7a000 fffff880`01b6a000   timntr   timntr.sys   Thu Jul 29 13:29:24 2010 (4C51BA74)
fffff880`01b6a000 fffff880`01b7a000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`01b7a000 fffff880`01bc6000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`01bc6000 fffff880`01bce000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01bce000 fffff880`01be0000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01be0000 fffff880`01be9000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01be9000 fffff880`01bff000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`02a08000 fffff880`02c00000   EX64     EX64.SYS     Fri Jul 29 09:15:11 2011 (4E32B25F)
fffff880`03200000 fffff880`03226000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`03226000 fffff880`03235000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03235000 fffff880`03252000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03252000 fffff880`0326b000   WMDrive  WMDrive.sys  Sat Sep 25 13:50:51 2010 (4C9E367B)
fffff880`0326b000 fffff880`03286000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`03286000 fffff880`0329a000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`0329a000 fffff880`032b4000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Mon Jul 27 13:53:10 2009 (4A6DE986)
fffff880`032b4000 fffff880`032d8000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`032f4000 fffff880`03316000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`03316000 fffff880`03323000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`03323000 fffff880`033ac000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`033ac000 fffff880`033f1000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`033f1000 fffff880`033fa000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03600000 fffff880`03611000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03611000 fffff880`03617000   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Aug 03 03:03:16 2009 (4A768BB4)
fffff880`03617000 fffff880`0363d000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`0363d000 fffff880`03653000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03653000 fffff880`036a9000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`036c3000 fffff880`03714000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`03714000 fffff880`03720000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03720000 fffff880`0372b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0372b000 fffff880`037a4000   eeCtrl64 eeCtrl64.sys Fri Jan 20 18:39:48 2012 (4F19FB44)
fffff880`037a4000 fffff880`037ca000   EraserUtilRebootDrv EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys Fri Jan 20 18:39:49 2012 (4F19FB45)
fffff880`037ca000 fffff880`037d9000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`037d9000 fffff880`037f7000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`03846000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`03846000 fffff880`03857000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`03870000 fffff880`044e7000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sat Oct 15 02:07:55 2011 (4E99233B)
fffff880`044e7000 fffff880`045db000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`045db000 fffff880`045e3080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`0460c000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0460c000 fffff880`0463b000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`0463b000 fffff880`04656000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04656000 fffff880`04677000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`04677000 fffff880`04691000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04691000 fffff880`0469c000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`0469c000 fffff880`046ab000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`046af000 fffff880`046df000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Apr 22 21:34:36 2010 (4BD0F92C)
fffff880`046df000 fffff880`046e0f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`046e1000 fffff880`046f0000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`046f0000 fffff880`046f1480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`046f6000 fffff880`04741000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Fri Oct 23 05:53:38 2009 (4AE17D22)
fffff880`04756000 fffff880`04794000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`04794000 fffff880`0479c000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Jul 15 23:31:29 2009 (4A5E9F11)
fffff880`0479c000 fffff880`047a8000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`047a8000 fffff880`047b8000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`047b8000 fffff880`047bf000   rminiv3  rminiv3.sys  Fri Aug 17 16:53:11 2007 (46C60AB7)
fffff880`047bf000 fffff880`047d5000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`047d5000 fffff880`047f9000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a22000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04a22000 fffff880`04a2e000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04a2e000 fffff880`04a4b000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`04a4b000 fffff880`04a59000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04a60000 fffff880`04a6c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04a6c000 fffff880`04a7a000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`04a7a000 fffff880`04a93000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`04a93000 fffff880`04aa1000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`04aa1000 fffff880`04aae000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`04ac7000 fffff880`04b0a000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`04b0a000 fffff880`04b1c000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`04b1c000 fffff880`04b76000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04b8b000 fffff880`04ba3000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Apr 22 21:34:35 2010 (4BD0F92B)
fffff880`04ba3000 fffff880`04bbe000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`04bcd000 fffff880`04be2000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`0560e000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`05615000 fffff880`057b4000   viahduaa viahduaa.sys Thu Sep 17 07:04:15 2009 (4AB217AF)
fffff880`057b4000 fffff880`057f1000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`057f1000 fffff880`057f6200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`057f7000 fffff880`05800000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`08a21000 fffff880`08a42000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`08a42000 fffff880`08a57000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`08a57000 fffff880`08a6f000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`08a6f000 fffff880`08a8d000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`08a8d000 fffff880`08aa5000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`08aa5000 fffff880`08ad2000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`08ad2000 fffff880`08b20000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`08b20000 fffff880`08b44000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`08b44000 fffff880`08bea000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`09200000 fffff880`09269000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`092a1000 fffff880`0936a000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`0936a000 fffff880`09377000   hcmon    hcmon.sys    Wed Jun 01 16:06:15 2011 (4DE69BB7)
fffff880`09377000 fffff880`09382000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`09382000 fffff880`093b3000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`093b3000 fffff880`093c5000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`09c00000 fffff880`09c20000   ENG64    ENG64.SYS    Fri Jul 29 09:17:51 2011 (4E32B2FF)
fffff880`09c4d000 fffff880`09ce5000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`09ce5000 fffff880`09d13000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Nov 20 06:06:41 2010 (4CE7ABC1)
fffff880`09d13000 fffff880`09d1e000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:16:32 2009 (4A5BCE60)
fffff880`09d1e000 fffff880`09d2d000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Sat Nov 20 06:04:09 2010 (4CE7AB29)
fffff880`09d2d000 fffff880`09d66000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Sat Nov 20 06:04:37 2010 (4CE7AB45)
fffff880`09dd7000 fffff880`09de2000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff960`000c0000 fffff960`003d4000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Nov 23 23:51:38 2011 (4ECDCD5A)
fffff960`005b0000 fffff960`005ba000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`006f0000 fffff960`00717000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)
fffff960`00870000 fffff960`008b8000   RDPDD    RDPDD.dll    Sat Nov 20 06:05:00 2010 (4CE7AB5C)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`016a9000 fffff880`016c9000   ENG64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00020000
fffff880`02a01000 fffff880`02bf9000   EX64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  001F8000
fffff880`09d66000 fffff880`09dd7000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`09d66000 fffff880`09dd7000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`04be2000 fffff880`04bf7000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`04a4b000 fffff880`04a60000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0180e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0180e000 fffff880`0181a000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0181a000 fffff880`01823000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`05615000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`05615000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`04bb8000 fffff880`04bcd000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`04ba3000 fffff880`04bb8000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`04b76000 fffff880`04b8b000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`04741000 fffff880`04756000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`046e1000 fffff880`046f6000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`0386c000 fffff880`0386e000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00002000
fffff880`03857000 fffff880`0386c000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`00f38000 fffff880`00f53000   sacdrv.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001B000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`04756000 fffff880`04794000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01257000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`03323000 fffff880`033ac000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`047bf000 fffff880`047d5000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00e5d000 fffff880`00e68000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`04794000 fffff880`0479c000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Jul 15 23:31:29 2009 (4A5E9F11)
fffff880`03611000 fffff880`03617000   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Aug 03 03:03:16 2009 (4A768BB4)
fffff880`09dd7000 fffff880`09de2000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`01060000 fffff880`01069000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00e5d000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`03600000 fffff880`03611000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`08a6f000 fffff880`08a8d000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`006f0000 fffff960`00717000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)
fffff880`01791000 fffff880`017bb000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00e78000 fffff880`00f38000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01761000 fffff880`01791000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00ce6000 fffff880`00d44000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c72000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`047a8000 fffff880`047b8000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`0560e000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`037d9000 fffff880`037f7000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`037ca000 fffff880`037d9000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01be9000 fffff880`01bff000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a22000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`057f7000 fffff880`05800000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04a22000 fffff880`04a2e000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04a60000 fffff880`04a6c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`044e7000 fffff880`045db000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`03846000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`0372b000 fffff880`037a4000   eeCtrl64 eeCtrl64.sys Fri Jan 20 18:39:48 2012 (4F19FB44)
fffff880`09c00000 fffff880`09c20000   ENG64    ENG64.SYS    Fri Jul 29 09:17:51 2011 (4E32B2FF)
fffff880`037a4000 fffff880`037ca000   EraserUtilRebootDrv EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys Fri Jan 20 18:39:49 2012 (4F19FB45)
fffff880`02a08000 fffff880`02c00000   EX64     EX64.SYS     Fri Jul 29 09:15:11 2011 (4E32B25F)
fffff880`00da0000 fffff880`00dec000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0140a000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01a30000 fffff880`01a7a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`01dfe000 fffff800`01e47000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`0936a000 fffff880`09377000   hcmon    hcmon.sys    Wed Jun 01 16:06:15 2011 (4DE69BB7)
fffff880`032b4000 fffff880`032d8000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`04a7a000 fffff880`04a93000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`045db000 fffff880`045e3080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04a6c000 fffff880`04a7a000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`092a1000 fffff880`0936a000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01be0000 fffff880`01be9000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`0363d000 fffff880`03653000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`0469c000 fffff880`046ab000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04a93000 fffff880`04aa1000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`01787000 fffff800`01791000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`04ac7000 fffff880`04b0a000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`015cb000 fffff880`015e6000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`016f1000 fffff880`0171c000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`057f1000 fffff880`057f6200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`08a42000 fffff880`08a57000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01823000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c83000 fffff880`00cd2000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`04a4b000 fffff880`04a59000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`046e1000 fffff880`046f0000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04aa1000 fffff880`04aae000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`011e3000 fffff880`011fd000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`08a8d000 fffff880`08aa5000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`08aa5000 fffff880`08ad2000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`08ad2000 fffff880`08b20000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`08b20000 fffff880`08b44000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`00e68000 fffff880`00e73000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01257000 fffff880`01261000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01161000 fffff880`011bf000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`03720000 fffff880`0372b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01bce000 fffff880`01be0000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0106e000 fffff880`01161000   NDIS     NDIS.SYS     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`0460c000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0460c000 fffff880`0463b000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`04bcd000 fffff880`04be2000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`03226000 fffff880`03235000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`033ac000 fffff880`033f1000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01060000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`00f38000 fffff880`00f49000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03714000 fffff880`03720000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`01815000 fffff800`01dfe000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`01428000 fffff880`015cb000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01823000 fffff880`0182c000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`04b8b000 fffff880`04ba3000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Apr 22 21:34:35 2010 (4BD0F92B)
fffff880`046af000 fffff880`046df000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Apr 22 21:34:36 2010 (4BD0F92C)
fffff880`03870000 fffff880`044e7000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sat Oct 15 02:07:55 2011 (4E99233B)
fffff880`03200000 fffff880`03226000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`0126e000 fffff880`01283000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e33000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`01283000 fffff880`0128a000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`013ed000 fffff880`013fd000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`015e6000 fffff880`015f7000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`08b44000 fffff880`08bea000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`057b4000 fffff880`057f1000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00cd2000 fffff880`00ce6000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`016dd000 fffff880`016f1000   raddrvv3 raddrvv3.sys Fri Sep 11 12:15:15 2009 (4AAA7793)
fffff880`047d5000 fffff880`047f9000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`0463b000 fffff880`04656000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04656000 fffff880`04677000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`04677000 fffff880`04691000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`036c3000 fffff880`03714000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`04691000 fffff880`0469c000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`0140a000 fffff880`01413000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00870000 fffff960`008b8000   RDPDD    RDPDD.dll    Sat Nov 20 06:05:00 2010 (4CE7AB5C)
fffff880`09ce5000 fffff880`09d13000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Nov 20 06:06:41 2010 (4CE7ABC1)
fffff880`01413000 fffff880`0141c000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0141c000 fffff880`01425000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`09d2d000 fffff880`09d66000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Sat Nov 20 06:04:37 2010 (4CE7AB45)
fffff880`047b8000 fffff880`047bf000   rminiv3  rminiv3.sys  Fri Aug 17 16:53:11 2007 (46C60AB7)
fffff880`08a57000 fffff880`08a6f000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`046f6000 fffff880`04741000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Fri Oct 23 05:53:38 2009 (4AE17D22)
fffff880`0329a000 fffff880`032b4000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Mon Jul 27 13:53:10 2009 (4A6DE986)
fffff880`013be000 fffff880`013ed000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`09377000 fffff880`09382000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0479c000 fffff880`047a8000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03235000 fffff880`03252000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0171c000 fffff880`01761000   snapman  snapman.sys  Wed Oct 27 07:36:16 2010 (4CC80EB0)
fffff880`01bc6000 fffff880`01bce000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0128e000 fffff880`013b5000   spsx     spsx.sys     Wed Apr 07 21:29:00 2010 (4BBD315C)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01673000   SRTSP64  SRTSP64.SYS  Wed Jan 28 21:55:07 2009 (49811A8B)
fffff880`016c9000 fffff880`016dd000   SRTSPX64 SRTSPX64.SYS Wed Jan 28 21:57:42 2009 (49811B26)
fffff880`09c4d000 fffff880`09ce5000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`09200000 fffff880`09269000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`09382000 fffff880`093b3000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`046f0000 fffff880`046f1480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01673000 fffff880`016a9000   SYMEVENT64x86 SYMEVENT64x86.SYS Wed May 28 20:35:19 2008 (483DFA47)
fffff880`0182c000 fffff880`01a30000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`093b3000 fffff880`093c5000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`03316000 fffff880`03323000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`09d13000 fffff880`09d1e000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:16:32 2009 (4A5BCE60)
fffff880`032f4000 fffff880`03316000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`03286000 fffff880`0329a000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`01a7a000 fffff880`01b6a000   timntr   timntr.sys   Thu Jul 29 13:29:24 2010 (4C51BA74)
fffff960`005b0000 fffff960`005ba000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`09d1e000 fffff880`09d2d000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Sat Nov 20 06:04:09 2010 (4CE7AB29)
fffff880`03617000 fffff880`0363d000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`04b0a000 fffff880`04b1c000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`04a2e000 fffff880`04a4b000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`046df000 fffff880`046e0f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`03846000 fffff880`03857000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`04b1c000 fffff880`04b76000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`03653000 fffff880`036a9000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`04ba3000 fffff880`04bbe000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`01261000 fffff880`0126e000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`017bb000 fffff880`017c9000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`05615000 fffff880`057b4000   viahduaa viahduaa.sys Thu Sep 17 07:04:15 2009 (4AB217AF)
fffff880`017c9000 fffff880`017ee000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01b6a000 fffff880`01b7a000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`011ce000 fffff880`011e3000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00d44000 fffff880`00da0000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01b7a000 fffff880`01bc6000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`0326b000 fffff880`03286000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`017ee000 fffff880`017fe000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00f53000 fffff880`00ff7000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`011bf000 fffff880`011ce000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`033f1000 fffff880`033fa000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000c0000 fffff960`003d4000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Nov 23 23:51:38 2011 (4ECDCD5A)
fffff880`03252000 fffff880`0326b000   WMDrive  WMDrive.sys  Sat Sep 25 13:50:51 2010 (4C9E367B)
fffff880`013b5000 fffff880`013be000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`08a21000 fffff880`08a42000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`016a9000 fffff880`016c9000   ENG64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00020000
fffff880`02a01000 fffff880`02bf9000   EX64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  001F8000
fffff880`09d66000 fffff880`09dd7000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`09d66000 fffff880`09dd7000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`04be2000 fffff880`04bf7000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`04a4b000 fffff880`04a60000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0180e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0180e000 fffff880`0181a000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0181a000 fffff880`01823000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`05615000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`05615000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`04bb8000 fffff880`04bcd000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`04ba3000 fffff880`04bb8000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`04b76000 fffff880`04b8b000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`04741000 fffff880`04756000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`046e1000 fffff880`046f6000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`0386c000 fffff880`0386e000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00002000
fffff880`03857000 fffff880`0386c000   tsusbflt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`00f38000 fffff880`00f53000   sacdrv.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001B000
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00000401 fffff6fb`82200018 00000000`00000043 00000000`00000000
PEB at 000000007efdf000
error 1 InitTypeRead( nt!_PEB at 000000007efdf000)...
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 2674
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ Intel64 Family 6 Model 30 Stepping 5
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         750  @ 2.67GHz
Update Signature = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,4,0,0,0
Update Status = REG_DWORD 6
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ GenuineIntel
MSR8B = REG_QWORD 400000000
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.6, DMIVersion 38, Size=2476]
BiosMajorRelease = 8
BiosMinorRelease = 15
BiosVendor = American Megatrends Inc.
BiosVersion = 1002   
BiosReleaseDate = 05/21/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
SystemFamily = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
SystemVersion = System Version
SystemSKU = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
BaseBoardManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer INC.
BaseBoardProduct = P7P55D-E
BaseBoardVersion = Rev 1.xx
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         750  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: 2674
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.6]
[DMI Version - 38]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 2476 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        American Megatrends Inc.
  BIOS Version                  1002   
  BIOS Starting Address Segment f000
  BIOS Release Date             05/21/2010
  BIOS ROM Size                 200000
  BIOS Characteristics
       04: - ISA Supported
       07: - PCI Supported
       09: - Plug and Play Supported
       10: - APM Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       14: - ESCD Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       17: - BIOS ROM Socketed
       19: - EDD Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
       32: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       04: - LS120-Boot Supported
       05: - ATAPI ZIP-Boot Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           8
  BIOS Minor Revision           15
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
  Version                       System Version
  Serial Number                                     
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                     To Be Filled By O.E.M.
  Family                        To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 15 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  ASUSTeK Computer INC.
  Product                       P7P55D-E
  Version                       Rev 1.xx
  Serial Number                                
  Asset Tag                                           
  Feature Flags                 09h
       -336263168: - (null)
       -336263120: - (null)
  Location                      To Be Filled By O.E.M.
  Chassis Handle                0003h
  Board Type                    0ah - Processor/Memory Module
  Number of Child Handles       0
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 21 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  Chassis Manufacture
  Chassis Type                  Desktop
  Version                       Chassis Version
  Serial Number                                      
  Asset Tag Number                              
  Bootup State                  Safe
  Power Supply State            Safe
  Thermal State                 Safe
  Security Status               None
  OEM Defined                   1
  Height                        0U
  Number of Power Cords         1
  Number of Contained Elements  0
  Contained Element Size        0
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 42 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            LGA1156
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              cdh - Specification Reserved
  Processor Manufacturer        Intel            
  Processor ID                  e5060100fffbebbf
  Processor Version             Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 750 @ 2.67GHz              
  Processor Voltage             8ah - 1.0V
  External Clock                133MHz
  Max Speed                     3800MHz
  Current Speed                 2666MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Other
  L1 Cache Handle               0005h
  L2 Cache Handle               0006h
  L3 Cache Handle               0007h
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag Number                                    
  Part Number                   To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0005h]
  Socket Designation            L1-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0080h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0100h - 256K
  Installed Size                0100h - 256K
  Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other 
  Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         ParitySingle-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Instruction
  Associativity                 4-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0006h]
  Socket Designation            L2-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0081h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0400h - 1024K
  Installed Size                0400h - 1024K
  Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other 
  Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0007h]
  Socket Designation            L3-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0182h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L3
  Maximum Cache Size            2000h - 8192K
  Installed Size                2000h - 8192K
  Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other 
  Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 16-way Set-Associative
[Memory Controller Information (Type 5) - Length 24 - Handle 0008h]
  Error Detecting Method        06h - 64-bit ECC
  Error Correcting Capability   04h - None 
  Supported Interleave          03h - One Way Interleave
  Current Interleave            03h - One Way Interleave
  Maximum Memory Module Size    0bh - 2048MB
  Supported Speeds              0001h - Other 
  Supported Memory Types        0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Memory Module Voltage         3.3V 
  Number of Memory Slots        4
  Memory Slot Handle            0009h
  Memory Slot Handle            000ah
  Memory Slot Handle            000bh
  Memory Slot Handle            000ch
  Enabled Err Correcting Caps   04h - None 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0009h]
  Socket Designation            DIMM0
  Bank Connections              01h - 1 0
  Current Speed                 1ns
  Current Memory Type           0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Installed Size                8ch - 4096 [double bank]
  Enabled Size                  8ch - 4096 [double bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 000ah]
  Socket Designation            DIMM1
  Bank Connections              23h - 3 2
  Current Speed                 35ns
  Current Memory Type           0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Installed Size                8ch - 4096 [double bank]
  Enabled Size                  8ch - 4096 [double bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 000bh]
  Socket Designation            DIMM2
  Bank Connections              45h - 5 4
  Current Speed                 69ns
  Current Memory Type           0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Installed Size                8ch - 4096 [double bank]
  Enabled Size                  8ch - 4096 [double bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 000ch]
  Socket Designation            DIMM3
  Bank Connections              67h - 7 6
  Current Speed                 103ns
  Current Memory Type           0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Installed Size                8ch - 4096 [double bank]
  Enabled Size                  8ch - 4096 [double bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Onboard Devices Information (Type 10) - Length 6 - Handle 0030h]
  Number of Devices             1
  01: Type                      Ethernet [enabled]
  01: Description               Onboard Ethernet
[Onboard Devices Information (Type 10) - Length 6 - Handle 0031h]
  Number of Devices             1
  01: Type                      Sound [enabled]
  01: Description               Onboard Audio
[OEM Strings (Type 11) - Length 5 - Handle 0032h]
  Number of Strings             4
   1                            485B39022705
   2                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.
   3                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.
   4                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 15 - Handle 0035h]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              4194304KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      4
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 15 - Handle 0036h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00ffffffh
  Memory Array Handle           0035h
  Partition Width               04
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 0037h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0035h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   72 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM0
  Bank Locator                  BANK0
  Memory Type                   12h - DDR
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer0
  Serial Number                        
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   PartNum0
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0038h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                003fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0037h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0036h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 0039h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0035h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   72 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM1
  Bank Locator                  BANK1
  Memory Type                   12h - DDR
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer1
  Serial Number                        
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   PartNum1
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 003ah]
  Starting Address              00400000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0039h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0036h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 003bh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0035h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   72 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM2
  Bank Locator                  BANK2
  Memory Type                   12h - DDR
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer2
  Serial Number                        
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   PartNum2
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 003ch]
  Starting Address              00800000h
  Ending Address                00bfffffh
  Memory Device Handle          003bh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0036h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 003dh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0035h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   72 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM3
  Bank Locator                  BANK3
  Memory Type                   12h - DDR
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer3
  Serial Number                        
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   PartNum3
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 003eh]
  Starting Address              00c00000h
  Ending Address                00ffffffh
  Memory Device Handle          003dh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0036h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[/font]
```


----------



## gugoje (Jan 24, 2012)

thank you again.
i will continue playing with it.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

You're welcome.

Please post any additional dump files.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## burnsrm (Mar 2, 2012)

I am having a similar issue. I have opened a case with MS support and we have been fighting this for about 6 months. As far as we can tell, this happens randomly. I have sent a full log dump to MS. The first person said that it was a hardware issue. We opened a ticket with the hardware vendor. No hardware issue was found, but we were able to swap the entire server. Server 2008R2 was completely reinstalled from scratch. While in a staging role, the server never rebooted. Once we copied over the shares and had users connect, the new hardware began to reboot as the other one did. The next MS tech mentioned that there was an updated file needed because the file lengths/paths may be too long. I installed the patch. After 8 days, the server rebooted. It also rebooted again the next day. It always seems to happen around 9a, 12p and 3p. On the old server, we turned off shadow copy and it didn't fix the issue. We are continuing to work with MS, but we are about at the end of our rope. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

